# ADA Aquasky G & Twinstar E - Comparison



## tranquil (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks, nice review. I went with the Twinstar and am happy with it so far. Iwagumi style.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

tranquil said:


> thanks, nice review. I went with the Twinstar and am happy with it so far. Iwagumi style.


You can't go wrong with either light IMO, it's really splitting hairs. I have my Twinstar 360E over my Mini M Iwagumi also!


----------



## al404 (Mar 3, 2017)

How does "original" Aquasky compare to both?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the green tint of the Aquasky for Iwagumi's as it makes the green super pop. Anything but green plants and it's not my favorite. But then there's the Solar RGB which has color rendition out of this world.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Just a personal comment:
I find aquasky as well as ADA metal halides (with NAG green bulbs) have quite ugly color tones in real life due to the green saturation unless your tanks are entirely green. It washes out reds/blues and other colors and even differentiation between greenish/yellow tones is muted. The newer series of ADA solar RGB LEDs, which are now the predominant lights used in ADA gallery has high green and red saturation, which is better I find, because you can use them on all green tanks and also on tanks with other colored plants.


----------



## Curb Your Aquarium (Aug 1, 2018)

Awesome review!

My new 10 gallon currently has no lights and I am trying to make a quick purchase and get something hooked up - hopefully before my plants die!

Definitely leaning towards Twinstar right now.


----------

